# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour Tết 2013 - Du lịch Malaysia mùa tết 2013 giá rẻ nhất. Call:0937973984(Kiều Vân)

## LETHIKIEUVAN

*Chương trình du lịch nước ngoài – Tết 2013:*

*MALAYSIA*

*Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêm.*
* ( KHỞI HÀNH MÙNG 2, 3 TẾT ÂM LỊCH )
*
*LỊCH TRÌNH TOUR*
*NGÀY 01 : TP. HCM – KUALA LUMPUR  (Ăn  tối)*
*Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến baysang KUALALUMPUR .* 
*Đến nơi, Xe và HDV đón &đưa quý khách đi dùng cơm tối, quý khách nghỉ đêm tại KUALA LUMPUR.* 

*NGÀY 02 :  KUALA LUMPUR – MALACCA (Ăn 3 bữa )*
*Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn * 
*Quý khách tham quan:*
*+ Chùa Thiên Hậu - Ngôi chùa lớn nhấtt Malaysia , Quý khách cầu Phúc và Lộc may mắn đầu năm* 
*+ Chụp hình lưu niệm với Tòa tháp đôi*
*+Cung điện Hoàng gia – Tượng đài chiến thắng – Quảng trường độc lập* 
*+ Mua sắm tại cửa hàng Chocolate*
*Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương* 
*Khởi hành đi MALACCA tham quan:*
*+ Đền Thiên Hòa – Quảng trường Hà Lan – Pháo đài cổ  A’FAM0SA – Nhà thờ thánh Paul. Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phương và nghỉ đêm tại Malacca.*

*NGÀY 03 : MALACCA – GENTING – KUALA LUMPUR (Ăn 3 bữa )* 
*Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng*
*Khởi hành về Genting ,tham quan:* 
*+ Động Batu - thưởng thức trà của người Ấn Độ và thư giãn với massage đầu miễn phí. Chụp hình Tượng thần Ấn Độ.* 
*+ Tham quan phòng trưng bày đá phong thủy Malaysia.*
*Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương,*
*Chiều đoàn đi lên Cao nguyên Genting, tham quan CASINO và các trò chơi của khu trong nhà và ngoài trời* 
*Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phương , nghỉ đêm tại KUALA LUMPUR.* 

*NGÀY 04 : KUALA LUMPUR – TP. HCM ( Ăn sáng)* 
*Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng.*
*Đoàn khởi hành tham quan: Thành phố mới Putra Jaya - Trung tâm hành chính của Malaysia.*
*Cầu Wawasan,Thánh đường Putra Jaya.*
*Ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay về TP.HCM. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.*


*GIÁ TOUR*
*GIÁ THUẾ*
*TRỌN GÓI*

*MÙNG 02 TẾT*
*11.350.000*

*2.500.000VND/VÉ*

*13.850.000**VND/VÉ*


*MÙNG 03 TẾT*
*   10.500.000*

*13.000.000VND/VÉ* 










*GIÁ BAO GỒM :* 
*+Vé máy bay chặng SGN-KUL-SGN của hãng hàng không quốc gia Malaysia Airlines.*
*+ Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế: 3* (02 - 03 Người lớn/1 Phòng đôi).*
*+ Bảo hiểm tai nạn du lịch với mức tối đa 10.000USD/ca.*
*+ Phương tiện vận chuyển mặt đất theo chương trình.*
*+ Các bữa ăn theo chương trình, phí vào cổng các điểm tham quan theo chương trình.* 
*+ Trưởng đoàn VIETNAMTOURISM suốt tuyến & hướng dẫn viên địa phương* 
*+ Quà tặng VIETNAMTOURISM : Nón,bao hộ chiếu.
 + Thuế sân bay 2 nước & phí an ninh sân bay.*
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM :* 
*+ Chi phí làm hộ chiếu (còn hạn sử dụng trên 06 tháng).*
*+ Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (nếu khách mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài).*
*+ Tiền phục vụ, khuân vác, điện thoại, giặt ủi, hành lý quá cước qui định và các chi phí cá nhân phát sinh ngoài chương trình….*
*+ Tiền bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn và tài xế địa phương (12USD/khách/suốt tuyến)* 

*ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EM**:**(Tính theo ngày sinh) :*
*+ Dưới 02 tuổi : 30% giá người lớn ( không giường, ngủ chung với 2 người lớn ) + 120$ thuế.*
*+ Từ 02 đến dưới 11 tuổi :75% giá người lớn (không giường,ngủ chung với 2 người lớn)+ 120$ thuế*
*+ Từ 11 tuổi trở lên : Bằng giá người lớn .*
*
PHƯƠNG VIỆT TOURIST - Chúc Quý Khách Năm Mới An Khang ThịnhVượng!!!*

*Mọi chi tiết đặt tour và tư vấn vui lòng liên hệ:*
*LÊ THỊ KIỀU VÂN*
*-------------------------------------*
*CTY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH PHƯƠNG VIỆT TOURIST*
*Địa chỉ : 53 Đường số 6,  Hưng Phước 4, P.Tân Phong, Q.7, TP.HCM.*
*Điện Thoại : 08.66841553* *Ms.Vân*
*DĐ: 0937 973 984*
*Fax : 08.54106017*
*Website: http://www.dulichphuongviet.com**.vn* 
*Email:* *van.dulichphuongviet@gmail.com*
*Yahoo:* *van.dulichphuongviet*

----------

